# What a lovable scamp...Kim Jin Un executing record numbers of North Koreans who won't  say he is God



## ColonelAngus (Aug 16, 2017)

Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD

Now I see why Progs love this guy...he is so cuddly and harmless.


NEWS
LIVING
MONEY
MOTORS
TRAVEL
TECH
SUN SAVERS
SUN BETS
SUN BINGO

All News
UK News
US News
World News
Politics
Opinion


LOSING MY RELIG-UN 
*Paranoid Kim Jong-un executing record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD*
US government report reveals his ruthless regime is persecuting thousands who dare to practise 'other religions'

By Jon Lockett
16th August 2017, 10:03 am

Updated: 16th August 2017, 12:03 pm

Click to share on Twitter (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Facebook (Opens in new window)
55
COMMENTS
DELUDED despot Kim Jong-un is executing growing numbers of North Koreans who no longer worship him as a living GOD.

His ruthless regime is persecuting thousands who dare to practise “other religions” within its borders, according to a shock new US government study.





TIMES
8
Statues of Kim and his family draw ‘worshippers’ all over North Korea




AFP
8
Kim’s god-like status was passed down to him when his dad died




AFP
8
Female soldiers crying for late Kim Jong-il at the Kumsusan Memorial Palace in 2011
The heartless crackdown – spearheaded by the paranoid Glorious Leader himself – is leading to imprisonment, torture and even execution by firing squad.

The news comes as it’s revealed more and more people are now turning to traditional religions like Buddhism and Christianity – rather than follow the so-called Cult of the Kims.

Among those are tens of thousands who have refused to sign up with the army.

The report said: “The number of conscientious objectors refusing military service for non religious reasons is also on the rise, according to local NGOs, lawyers, and religious groups.”

Article 86 of the North Korean Constitution states: “National defence is the supreme duty and honour of citizens. Citizens shall defend the country and serve in the armed forces as required by law.”





GETTY
8
Kim is reportedly paranoid his own people are turning against him




ASSOCIATED PRESS
8
Record numbers are refusing to join the army on ‘religious grounds’




EPA
8
Kim is still loved by many of his people, but the tide is turning
Kim sees his army’s strength as more important than ever before as he looks set to to take on the military might of Donald Trump’s America.

The US State Department released the annual report on global religious freedoms on Tuesday, with North Korea singled out for denying its people the “right to freedom of thought, conscience and religion”.

“The government continued to deal harshly with those who engaged in almost any religious practices through executions, torture, beatings and arrests”, the report states.

“An estimated 80,000 to 120,000 political prisoners, some imprisoned for religious reasons, were believed to be held in the politcal prison camp system in remote areas under horrific conditions,” it adds.

Those claims were backed up by a North Korean defector who is now a member of the Seoul-based Worldwide Coalition To Stop Genocide In North Korea.

“Officially sanctioned persecution of people for religious reasons is still there and, I would say, even stronger than before,” the unnamed defector told The Telegraph.

“In the past, the people were told to worship the Kim family as their god, but many North Koreans no longer respect Kim Jong-un,” he said.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 16, 2017)

And on Trump's watch, no less.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 16, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> 
> Now I see why Progs love this guy...he is so cuddly and harmless.
> 
> ...


That was very informative, Colonel.  Thanks.
Why do you say progs love him?  Are you a little confused this afternoon?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 16, 2017)

You can see why Trump and his followers love this guy. Trump fawns over Un and his 'ability' to take over from his father at 28 years old. Trump has come out now as a Nazi sympathizer and he praises Un and Putin. 

All the things the people in Arlington fought against.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2017)

^ USMB Progressives upon hearing that KJU has backed down from his threats against Trump and the USA


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> 
> Now I see why Progs love this guy...he is so cuddly and harmless.
> 
> ...



Why didn't one of the generals just throw the fat fuck off of the balcony?


----------



## washamericom (Aug 16, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> 
> Now I see why Progs love this guy...he is so cuddly and harmless.
> 
> ...


kju is about to meet his maker.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 16, 2017)

Sounds like that circle jerk when Trump insisted everyone around the table say something nice about him. 
Or else. Lol


----------



## g5000 (Aug 16, 2017)

"He's a pretty smart cookie." - Donald Trump on Kim Jong Un murdering his uncle.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 16, 2017)

When you consider the total population of the two countries it becomes clear that *more* American liberals love Fatboy than do *actual North Koreans*.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 16, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> ...


i don't see why you have to bring hillary into this.


----------



## WillMunny (Aug 16, 2017)

Isn't the fat, blubbery Kim Jong Un (or whatever the FUCK fatboy's name is, like I give a flying fuck) the one who fed several of his close relatives to a pack of starving dogs???  And STILL, America's treasonous, morally-bankrupt liberal reprobates think such a MONSTER is more responsible than Pres. Trump???  You liberal psychopaths really do CRAWL like primitive lifeforms in a wave-battered, coastal tide pool.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 16, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> When you consider the total population of the two countries it becomes clear that *more* American liberals love Fatboy than do *actual North Koreans*.


Is anyone going to answer my question?  WHY does anyone think libs love Un?


----------



## washamericom (Aug 16, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> You can see why Trump and his followers love this guy. Trump fawns over Un and his 'ability' to take over from his father at 28 years old. Trump has come out now as a Nazi sympathizer and he praises Un and Putin.
> 
> All the things the people in Arlington fought against.


follow what guy trotsky ?


----------



## washamericom (Aug 16, 2017)

OldLady said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > When you consider the total population of the two countries it becomes clear that *more* American liberals love Fatboy than do *actual North Koreans*.
> ...


because there is no more russia and the kkk thing is already burning out.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> 
> Now I see why Progs love this guy...he is so cuddly and harmless.
> 
> ...



That is why I chose North Korea as what I am most frightened of.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 16, 2017)

g5000 said:


> "He's a pretty smart cookie." - Donald Trump on Kim Jong Un murdering his uncle.


source please.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 16, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> 
> Now I see why Progs love this guy...he is so cuddly and harmless.
> 
> ...


This guy is a leftists wet dream.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 16, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> When you consider the total population of the two countries it becomes clear that *more* American liberals love Fatboy than do *actual North Koreans*.


put tubby on ice and set those wonderful people free.
i'm pretty sure he doesn't have lasderdrones yet.


----------



## BETH-MIDAN (Aug 16, 2017)

we dont have enough state executions over terror and treason
but then again we may not have much of a judicial branch


----------



## WillMunny (Aug 16, 2017)

Here's the biggest self-awareness problem you liberalfilth have: in your epidemic of thuggish, anti-social, bloodthirsty violent, child-assaulting, MURDEROUS temper tantrums over PRESIDENT TRUMP, you are simply too fucked-up to understand that EVERYTHING you anti-Trump liberal abominations have done over the past year are 100000000-fold more malicious, evil and destructive than ANYTHING any of the Trumps have ever done!!!!  Don't you liberals understand what bloodthirsty, evil, hobgoblin fucking VIOLENT monsters you utterly demonic non-living-THING you liberal vermin are????


----------



## washamericom (Aug 16, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> ...


so too are apparently russia iran cuba and the kkk. and the bottomfeeder media that propped up obama..


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 16, 2017)

washamericom said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> ...



Kim loves to execute people in soccer stadiums with heavy machine guns, anti-aircraft guns and other big weapons. He had his own uncle and 5 of the uncle's staff placed in a big cage with 120 starving dogs. It took an hour for the dogs to kill and eat the 6 men.
It would be fitting for someone to stand Kim in front of a wall and put a 120mm tank round right between his tits.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 16, 2017)

BETH-MIDAN said:


> we dont have enough state executions over terror and treason
> but then again we may not have much of a judicial branch


we will soon.


----------



## eddiew37 (Aug 16, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> 
> Now I see why Progs love this guy...he is so cuddly and harmless.
> 
> ...





Reasonable said:


> Sounds like that circle jerk when Trump insisted everyone around the table say something nice about him.
> Or else. Lol


Sorta like this board where AH's can't see the moron trump for what he is   The best thing I can say about the Trump moron is he's an AH


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 16, 2017)

washamericom said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > You can see why Trump and his followers love this guy. Trump fawns over Un and his 'ability' to take over from his father at 28 years old. Trump has come out now as a Nazi sympathizer and he praises Un and Putin.
> ...



Yes your dear leader follows trotsky, and lenin, stalin, and now Hitler. Trump has affinity for the worst of humanity which explains his supporters.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 16, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> ...


It to me second to figure out what an AH was... Then it clicked. American Hero. And I said to myself," fuckin' right!"


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 16, 2017)

OldLady said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > When you consider the total population of the two countries it becomes clear that *more* American liberals love Fatboy than do *actual North Koreans*.
> ...


They don't have any rhyme or reason why they say things. It just to take the attention away from Trump's latest blunder.


----------



## Votto (Aug 16, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Kim Jong-un EXECUTING record numbers of North Koreans who no longer see him as a living GOD
> 
> Now I see why Progs love this guy...he is so cuddly and harmless.
> 
> ...



Wait..........wut?

He's not god?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 17, 2017)

WillMunny said:


> Here's the biggest self-awareness problem you liberalfilth have: in your epidemic of thuggish, anti-social, bloodthirsty violent, child-assaulting, MURDEROUS temper tantrums over PRESIDENT TRUMP, you are simply too fucked-up to understand that EVERYTHING you anti-Trump liberal abominations have done over the past year are 100000000-fold more malicious, evil and destructive than ANYTHING any of the Trumps have ever done!!!!  Don't you liberals understand what bloodthirsty, evil, hobgoblin fucking VIOLENT monsters you utterly demonic non-living-THING you liberal vermin are????



Wow!  And I thought _I _disliked liberals.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 17, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Lol.  This is a hilarious post.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 17, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


True Trump had his honeymoon in russia and he gave them our uranium.
 we are deplorable humanity, if you _had_ agreed with people like me, _hillary_ would be president... heh.

don't be afraid trotsky, you have another chance, who you gonna run next time ?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 17, 2017)

Every millenial snowflake should be required to spend a semester abroad...either NOKO or Venezuela.

It would broaden their narrow world perspective.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 17, 2017)

Just an FYI for idiot Progs who love socialism...they are eating zoo animals in Venezuela.

Police believe thieves steal Venezuela zoo animals to eat them


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 17, 2017)

Socialists are eating Zoo animals.

PETA must hate socialists.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 17, 2017)

And somewhere a sad Obama ponders why he could't have been as manly  as Fatboy.  Maybe a side-effect of the surgery?


----------



## morel.calvet (Jun 2, 2020)

Interesting reviews! Each point of view has several sides to discuss! We can't know how it really is!


----------



## Picaro (Jun 3, 2020)

I missed this story.

Now I know why Jow Un Biden is having such a tough time choosing a VP candidate, with this kind of 'talent' out there the American choices just don't seem remotely adequate enough for the true Democrats.

Well, except for Maxine Waters or Cynthia McKinney. Jeffrey Daumer's dead.


----------

